# Hoe is het begonnen?



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Onze interesse in horloges is toch een behoorlijke afwijking, als je naar 'normale' mensen kijkt die hartstikke trots zijn op hun Guess of Diesel quartzklokje, en niet begrijpen waar wij ons druk over maken. Hoe is dat bij jullie begonnen? Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie verhalen!

Ikzelf heb altijd wel een horloge gedragen, maar dit waren zeer duidelijk gebruiksvoorwerpen - je kocht er een die je wel mooi vond en droeg die dan weer een jaar of 6, tot ie te gesloopt eruit zag. Toen ik interesse kreeg in mode en kleding vond ik het ook nodig om meer dan 1 horloge te hebben, zodat ik deze passend als accessoire kon combineren. Op het Tweakers computerforum was er al een tijdje een topic over horloges gaande en ik vond het leuk om daar wel eens plaatjes te kijken als inspiratie, totdat iemand een plaatje van een Trias skeleton horloge plaatste. Zo ontdekte ik dus dat mechanische horloges nog bestonden - ik dacht dat die hele sector er niet meer was! Ik kocht meteen zelf een skeleton om naar alle radertjes te kunnen kijken - ontzettend leuk speelgoed, maar eigenlijk weer niet normaal te combineren bij je kleding. Tijd dus voor meer horloges! Op zoek naar meer informatie ontdekte ik WUS en het Affordables forum en toen was het hek van de dam... Ondertussen heb ik een horlogedoos met plek voor 12 horloges en de regel dat ik er niet meer dan 12 mag bezitten, één erin = één eruit.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ik heb geen idee meer hoe ik van 'totaal ongeinteresseerd' tot aan dit ben gekomen. Ik heb altijd horloges gehad, maar droeg ook soms maandenlang helemaal niets. De horloges waar ik het toen mee deed waren onder andere een ana-digi Lorus en een huismerk van de V&D. 

Om een of andere reden ben ik vervolgens een jaar of twee, drie geleden tegen Russische horloges aangelopen en vond ik het cyrillische schrift op de wijzerplaten heel erg gaaf. Het eerste horloge wat ik toen kocht was een Vostok Komandirskie. Omdat ze zo goedkoop waren had ik al snel een stuk of 10 Russische horloges verzameld. Ik ben toen ook geinteresseerd geraakt in horloges in het algemeen en de rest is geschiedenis ;-)

Heb in de afgelopen twee jaar pakweg 60 horloges gekocht, ik heb verschillende regels voor mezelf proberen te verzinnen om de verzamelwoede enigszins in te perken maar al die regels brak ik dan net zo makkelijk weer. Ben nu dus maar gewoon een 'happy addict', zolang andere dingen er niet bij in te hoeven schieten verzamel ik lekker door |>


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik weet het nog goed. Ik moet een jaar of zeven geweest zijn, toen ik met mijn ouders naar een juwelier ging, voor mijn verjaardag. Ik wilde graag zo'n modern digitaal horloge. Het liefst een van die splinternieuwe waar je alarm en stopwatch op had. Helaas was die te duur, maar het basismodel, waar je met een druk op de knop datum en seconde tevoorschjin kon toveren, en met de andere het display kon verlichten. Wow. Het werd een damesmaat, omdat mijn pols te klein was voor die 'enorme' heren modellen. Maar dat mocht de pret niet drukken. Een casio. Wat was ik trots. Eén van de eersten in mijn klas met zo'n modern horloge. Nu ruim 30 jaar later weer ik nog precies hoe hij er uit zag, waar de juwelier zat, hoe je het bandje moest verstellen, etc. 

Sinds die tijd heb ik horloges altijd interessant gevonden, maar toen ik begin middelbare school bevriend raakte met de zoon van een Juwelier/Horloger, is de interesse opnieuw gewekt. Eerst kwam een toen populaire Digi-Ana, een Junghans, met een klein digitaal display onderin. En daarna heb ik een (voor mij) dure Pulsar overgenomen. Analoog display, waarbij de hele plaat een zonnecel was. SIndsdien zijn vele quartz horloges in vele prijsklasses voorbij gekomen. Totdat ik een jaar of drie geleden voor een euro of 50 een mechanische SeaGull kocht. Met dorozichtige bodem. Wow. Het hek was van de dam.

Daarna zijn er alleen nog maar mechanische horloges bij gekomen. Eerst in een rustig tempo, later, toen ik de affordables ontdekte, ging het veel harder. Het plezier dat ik van deze horloges beleef is dusdanig dat ik nog geen behoefte heb aan duurdere merken. De prijs van veel zwitserse merken is inmiddels zo geïnflateert dat ik er niet over zou peinzen dat er voor te betalen. De enige dure die me nog aanspreken zijn dusdanig duur (JLC, A. Lange etc. ) dat die er waarschijnlijk toch nooit gaan komen. ;-) 

Goed, zo is het dus voor mij begonnen 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

Van kijken naar mijn vader die met omzichtige gebaren zijn goedkope horloge opwond en op tetijd zette naar mijn eerste digitale op de middelbare school naar de vele V&D horloges en de verplichte SWATCH duiker en nu an de Seiko. Geen verzamelaar maar meer een voyeur.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Ik heb vele vakantie baantjes gehad toen ik nog op school zat. Vaak met zware toestanden en veel water. Ik was het zat om steeds maar weer krassen op mijn horloge glas te krijgen. Toen viel mijn oog op een vitrinekast met G-Shocks. Waterdicht en een opstaande rand om het display. Dat leek me een geschikt merk, maar er waren veel verschillende modellen.

Ik kon eigenlijk niet kiezen tussen een bordeaux rode met een leren/stoffen bandje en een bordeaux rode met een dikke dubbele horlogeband met een klittenband/klik sluiting. Uiteindelijk werd het het model met het leren/stoffen bandje. Het koste me f250.-. Ik was net begonnen met werken en dit koste me zo'n beetje een rib uit mijn lijf. Ik heb al die tijd naar het andere model gekeken. Ook vond ik nog twee modellen in de "uitverkoop" (altijd nog zo'n f150.- - f200.-). Uiteindelijk heb ik ook nog het andere bordeaux rode model gekocht. Dat is nu exact 10 jaar geleden. De teller staat nu op 497 G-Shocks, 30 Baby-G's en 12 andere horloges.


----------



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

Dat zijn er een heleboel, Sjors.


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

Ik ben nu nog maar 22 jaar dus het échte verzamelen moet eigenlijk nog beginnen.
't Begon op mijn 6 jaar, voor mijn eerste communie kreeg ik een horloge.
Was een klein Rodania'tje met in plaats van de secondewijzer, zo een plastic plaatjes met een treintje die dan ronddraait. Kon ik als kind uuuuuren naar zitten kijken :-d
Dan rond 8 jaar mijn eerste goedkope digitale horloge aangeschaft (Q&Q) maar die uiteindelijk verloren.
Dan op 12 jaar voor mijn plechtige communie een Casio gekocht, geen G-shock maar ook wel een zeer robuust model. Ik gebruik die nu nog altijd om vuile werkjes op te knappen of om bijvoorbeeld een weekendje festival te doen.
Eigenlijk van toen af al verzot op horloges, maarja als kind heb je het kapitaal niet om er veel te kopen dus kan je enkel maar af en toe aan het raam van de juwelier gaan kijken 
Mijn volgende werd weer een Casio, digitaal en wijzers met Wave Ceptor.
Zeer mooi horloge aan een stalen band enzo, maar eigenlijk ook teveel gedragen voor vanalles waardoor hij ook redelijk bekrast is.
Dan nog eens voor een uurwerk met wijzers gegaan. Een simpele quartz Festina 16271-5. Heel mooi en "dressy" horloge die ik nu nog vaak draag.
Vorige maand voor mijn eerste automatische horloge gegaan, Festina 6744.
Dat was ook de reden waarom ik mij op dit forum heb aangemeld.
Die is nu nog altijd bij Festina voor reparatie daar hij wat veel voor loopt.
Spijtig want hij is al langer onderweg voor reparatie dan dat ik hem uiteindelijk al rond mijn pols heb gehad.
Sedert ik hier op dit forum ben aangemeld is de horlogekoorts echt toegeslagen. Ik lees vooral het affordables forum en ook het Seiko forum. Maar ik kan het toch ook niet laten om even de foto's op het Rolex en Omega forum te bekijken.
Mijn volgende bestelling is ook al gemaakt :-! Heb Rob van monsterwatches gecontacteerd voor een Seiko SNZG17.
Hij moet er zelf wel eerst nog een bestellen, dus het zal nog een grote 2 weken duren eer ik hem heb.
Het verzamelen is nu echt wel begonnen denk ik. Het zullen denk ik enkel nog automatische horloges worden. Ik ben echt gepassioneerd door de techniek in deze horloges.
En ooit hoop ik wel een Rolex Submariner of een Omega Seamaster (nogal cliché, ik weet het :-d) rond mijn pols te kunnen dragen, liefst dan nog een chronometer.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

vanhessche said:


> Ik ben nu nog maar 22 jaar dus het échte verzamelen moet eigenlijk nog beginnen.
> 't Begon op mijn 6 jaar, voor mijn eerste communie kreeg ik een horloge.
> Was een klein Rodania'tje met in plaats van de secondewijzer, zo een plastic plaatjes met een treintje die dan ronddraait. Kon ik als kind uuuuuren naar zitten kijken :-d
> Dan rond 8 jaar mijn eerste goedkope digitale horloge aangeschaft (Q&Q) maar die uiteindelijk verloren.
> ...


Ik heb eerder ook al eens twee horloges van monsterwatches gekocht, allebei voorzien van het welbekende 7s26 uurwerk en allebei lopen ze niet meer dan 3 seconden per 24 uur voor :-!

Heb nu zelf een Vostok Amphibian om mijn pols, aanbevolen voor mensen die (nog) op een wat krapper budget zitten ;-)


----------



## Thehaguedragon (Jun 24, 2010)

Ik ben altijd wel een sluimerend liefhebber geweest. Vanaf mijn 12de altijd wel een horloge gedragen.
Vanaf mijn 20ste een Swatchperiode, in het vliegtuig op weg naar vakantie steeds weer een nieuwe Swatch kopen, van de gewone standaard plastic dingen tot Scuba swatches en Irony's.
Toch wel om de twee jaar weer een andere.

In 2008 op vakantie in Turkije een discutabele aankoop gedaan, Brietling ofzoiets;-), waardoor mijn interesse gewekt was.
Op zoek naar info en zodoende bij "de buren", het horlogeforum, terechtgekomen met een vraag over mijn impulsaankoop die dus eigenlijk "not done" bleek te zijn. :rodekaart
Toch nog even bij Swatch blijven hangen en mijn eerste aankopen waren twee grote Irony chrono's, de Jaws en de Get Fly Back.

Dankzij de "Seikowind" die flink rondblies en blaast op het Horlogeforum een oranje Monster aangeschaft, daarna een Alpha Planet Ocean. Daarna volgden snel twee Seiko's, het Seiko5 monster en de Atlas.
Weer een Alpha, de Seamaster dit keer.
Nog wat dingetjes tussendoor en in januari mijn zoveelste aankoop bij Monsterwatch Rob, een SNDA13. Weliswaar quartz maar helemaal mijn ding.
Tot ik ruim een maand geleden een dikke Velatura chrono overgenomen had. De SNDA59P1 (zie mijn avatar), ook quartz maar een hele mooie klok. 

Sinds die zomer in 2008 heb ik een stuk of 14 horloges aangeschaft in allerlei prijsklassen.
Eigenlijk draag ik voornamelijk de laatste twee regelmatig en de rest ligt te verstoffen in de kisten. Er zal wel weer een tijd komen dat ik alles weer ga afwisselen maar de laatste tijd ben ik aardig verzadigd met deze laatste twee Seiko's. :-s
Denk er zelfs voorzichtig aan om er een aantal te verkopen zodat er fondsen vrijkomen voor een hele mooie automatische duiker ala Oris. :think:

Maarten


----------



## marnix_moed (Jul 25, 2008)

Leuk om te lezen hoe het bij velen is begonnen. Leuke post GuySie!

Ik had toen ik 4/5 was een horloge gekregen van een goeie vriend van mijn vader. Was een hele kleine duikmodel met pepsi-dial. Die was ik als ukkie ergens kwijt geraakt. Daarna een aantal klokjes gehad, niet echt herinneringen aan heb. Oh wacht, toch wel, deze kan ik me nog wel herinneren...
http://www.toxel.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/watchd14.jpg

Totdat ik een jaar of 10/11 was en zag ik dat m'n neef een horloge had die werkt op zonne-energie. Dat vond ik zoooooo bijzonder . Ik was toen ook erg blij (en verrast) toen ik em van em kreeg. Met m'n zusje deed ik toen alsof 't het horloge van Michael Knight was. Die zonnecellen waren dan zogenaamd die rode lampjes van KITT. Enfin, zo was m'n interesse naar gadget horloges begonnen.

Pas op de middelbare school kreeg ik pas door dat er ook mechanische horloges bestonden. De baas van de snackbar bij ons had een Rolex. Ik wist wel dat Rolex dure horloges waren, maar toen vertelde hij ook dat 't horloge "zichzelf opwond". Door het bewegen van z'n pols werd z'n horloge van energie voorzien. Dat vond ik toen helemaal wonderbaarlijk. Niet afhankelijk van de zon. Want als die niet scheen, of als je horloge onder de mouwen zit, dan kreeg ie geen energie. Maar dit was een geniale uitvinding! Wist ik veel dat ze veel eerder bestonden dat quartz horloges...
Enfin, toen zelf op zoek gegaan en een Junghans automaat met duikerslook (Sub-Mariner hommage) gekocht. En zo is mijn interesse naar mechanische horloges begonnen.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

marnix_moed said:


> Leuk om te lezen hoe het bij velen is begonnen. Leuke post GuySie!
> 
> Ik had toen ik 4/5 was een horloge gekregen van een goeie vriend van mijn vader. Was een hele kleine duikmodel met pepsi-dial. Die was ik als ukkie ergens kwijt geraakt. Daarna een aantal klokjes gehad, niet echt herinneringen aan heb. Oh wacht, toch wel, deze kan ik me nog wel herinneren...
> http://www.toxel.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/watchd14.jpg
> ...


Vraag me af of deze echt was ;-)

Leuk dat je het allemaal nog zo precies weet van vroeger, ik herinner me er niet meer zo veel van. Weet wel dat ik een blauw plastic Postbank horloge had met een draaibare bezel. Als ik buiten aan het spelen was en op een bepaalde tijd thuis moest zijn zette ik het horloge altijd terug om zo wat extra minuten te winnen.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

marnix_moed said:


> Oh wacht, toch wel, deze kan ik me nog wel herinneren...
> http://www.toxel.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/watchd14.jpg


:-! die heb ik ook gehad! Maar dan in het blauw. Was vroeger een gigantische Transformers fan (heb voor een klein fortuin aan klassiek speelgoed bij m'n ouders liggen, oa een metalen 1e gen Optimus Prime (later werd ie in plastic uitgevoerd)) dus een robothorloge was een _musthave_. Zoooo lang niet meer aan gedacht.... thanks dude, this makes my day b-)


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

Tja, mijn horloge-gekte is begonnen zodra ik klok kon kijken eigenlijk. Mijn ouders hebben zelf ook wel iets met horloges, dus kreeg ik al snel een oude swatch van mijn moeder. Ideaal, waterdicht en behoorlijk stevig, wat toch wel handig is als je op de basisschool zit ;-) Sinds die tijd heb ik altijd ten minste één horloge gehad, waarvan er altijd minimaal één waterdicht was (meestal een Swatch).

Sinds mijn 12e ofzo had ik vrijwel altijd 3 horloges. Een waterdichte Swatch, een mooi dagelijks horloge en een net horloge dat ik ooit voor mijn vormsel heb gekregen. Heb zelfs ooit een horloge (digitaal) met FM-radio erin gehad o|

Maar de topicstarter is schuldig aan de stroomversnelling waar deze hobby in terecht is gekomen. :-d Ik las regelmatig over weer een nieuw mechanisch horloge op de blog van Guy Sie, en vond de B-Uhren vooral gaaf. Ticino besteld, nooit aangekomen door baggerdouane (nouja, ruim 2 (!) maanden later, meteen maar geweigerd), dus toen maar met mijn verjaardag een Laco B-Uhr gekocht. Maar omdat het zo lang duurde voordat ik eindelijk mijn pilot had, had ik in de tussentijd al een PAM homage en een duiker besteld. En nog steeds vind ik vaak genoeg reden om weer even naar horloges te kijken hier ;-) Wel draag ik tegenwoordig uitsluitend mechanische/automatische horloges.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

HertogJanNL said:


> Maar de topicstarter is schuldig aan de stroomversnelling waar deze hobby in terecht is gekomen. :-d


Schuldig is zo'n groot woord. Een proper duwtje in de goede richting, zo zou ik het benoemen b-)


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

Hahahaha, een proper duwtje...!? Sinds ik op dit forum zit heb ik toch wel een aardige douw gekregen en dat is dan nog zacht uitgedrukt. :-d 

Dat van mij is al heel vroeg begonnen. Ik weet niet hoe oud ik was.

Mijn ouders waren vroeger lid van Neckermann en Wehkamp. Daar kwamen dan natuurlijk dikke catalogi van binnen via de post. Ieder moment dat er een nieuw boek binnen kwam verheugde ik me op het "vernieuwde" aanbod horloges. Ik kan me nog goed herinneren dat er een Casio in stond van metaal. Digitaal en zoals eerder vermeld met dag, datum aanduiding en voorzien van verlichting. Dat was het helemaal. Tevens was hij waterdicht tot 100m en was voorzien van krasvast glas. Ik was er helemaal weg van, heb hem echter nooit gekregen! Wel kreeg ik een rood duikershorloge, althans de looks. Gemaakt van plastic met rubber roodkleurig bandje en ook inderdaad een knopje zodat de datum verscheen. Ik zit er nu zo over te dubben, maar eerlijk gezegd weet ik niet helemaal zeker meer of het waterdicht was of niet. Wel zat er een draaibare ring op (bezel) en mijn dag kon niet meer stuk. Het is een beetje een kruizing tusen een Casio G-shock en een Icewatch! Heb het helaas nooit meer weer gezien anders zou ik zo weer gekocht hebben :-(. Op een gegeven moment is het horloge stuk gegaan door het spelen met mijn maatjes en heb ik destijds een vervanger gekregen. We waren tenslotte op de zwarte markt en een horloge kon er toen wel vanaf. Wederom dezelfde duiker-looks (had hem zelf uitgekozen) en functies. Zo heb ik een rits van die plasticjes versleten. Mijn liefde voor horloges was niet meer te ontkennen. Gedurende de middelbare school heb ik zelf twee Citizens, een Casio en een Seiko gehad. De Casio is uiteindelijk gestolen uit de kleedkamer. De Seiko heb ik aan mijn vader gegeven (draagt het nu nog steeds) en een Citizen aan mijn broertje, die hem onlangs ook nog droeg (Ik zeg onlangs omdat ik zelf nu een marinemaster in de bestelling heb en mijn broertje ook meegaande in mijn horlogemania zelf een Seiko duiker heeft aangeschaft. Zijn tweede is onderweg!). De andere Citizen is een Promaster die ik nog steeds in mijn bezit heb. De promaster heb ik tot een jaar geleden gedragen, tot het bandje het begaf. Sindsdien ben ik gaan kijken voor een mooie duurzamere duiker. Ik kwam dus uit bij de Seiko SBDX001. Ik hoop hem dan ook binnen twee weken hier te hebben. Daarnaast zit ik nog wel te denken aan een goedkopere duiker van Seiko om te dragen als ik moet werken. Misschien in de toekomst nog een digitale voor het sporten. :-!

Het zal daar zo ongeveer wel bij blijven. Ik raak snel gehecht aan mijn horloges en wil de komende drie dan ook niet meer kwijt!? Mijn gezin deelt totaal geen horloge-interesse met mij dus ik denk dat ik het echt met een drietal zal moeten doen. Eerlijk is eerlijk, maar de vrouw en kinderen willen ook nog wel wat!!! ;-)

Het is gewoon wachten tot ik een loterij win en dan ga ik helemaal los :-d

Gr, Kev


----------



## marnix_moed (Jul 25, 2008)

@ Lester, geen idee of ie echt is, maar voor mij was het door de automaat uberhaupt iets bijzonders.

@ guysie, graag gedaan. Ik heb er ergens ook nog een paar van die transformers. Wel een paar jaar geleden een hele zooi GI Joe weggegooid. Zag bij een shop dat die dingen 2de hands in een shop nog voor tientallen euros per stuk verkocht werden...  M'n hele verzameling had dan vast nog een paar leuke horloges opgeleverd o|
Die Optimus levert vast ook nog een paar duiten op!

@ HertogJanNL, je bent niet de enige. Op middelbare schoolreis had ik ook een FM horloge mee. Was helaas halverwege op :think:

@ noxious, kweenie wat voor werk je doet, maar in de keuken draag ik een Seiko Monster. Lekker robuust. In de bediening gaat straks een SKX007 mee. Beide automaatjes.


----------



## Eek! (Mar 31, 2010)

Tja, hoe is het begonnen. Heb horloges altijd wel interessant gevonden, maar ben pas kort er wat meer mee bezig. Een aantal personen zijn wel van grote invloed geweest in ieder geval. De buurjongen die bij Seiko werkte (reparatie) en een leuke verzameling Seiko's had. De oom die rommelmarkten afliep om te kijken of hij nog oude Seiko's kon vinden (en dat ook regelmatig deed, die werden dan weer gerepareerd door die buurjongen, indien nodig). En m'n ouders die heel erg van het stempel zijn "Dat HEMA-horloge van 25 euro doet het toch ook goed?".

Ik heb een hele tijd rondgelopen met een Seiko 5 die ik van m'n oom gekregen heb. Vervolgens werd dat een Seiko Chronograph (hoewel ik de automaat eigenlijk mooier vond). Toen ik fulltime ben gaan werken in 2008 heb ik van m'n eerste salaris een Seiko Kinetic (SKA211P1).

Uiteindelijk ben ik "doorgeslagen" toen een vriend liet zien welk horloge hij besteld had (Hamilton X-Copter) en ik een foto had gezien van de Flieger van het mij toen nog onbekende merk Stowa. Toen ging er een lichtje branden dat het eigenlijk helemaal niet zo vreemd is om 700 - 800 euro uit te geven aan een horloge en dat ik dat zo af en toe best kon betalen.

De collectie is nog erg klein, maar zal zeker groeien, ik heb er erg veel lol in om nieuwe mooie horloges te zoeken om er vervolgens achter te komen dat ie betaalbaar is. Of te schrikken van de prijs. :-d


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Tsja.. ff goed denken.. 

Begon met een Swatch voor m'n verjaardag, toen ik een jaar of ~10 was. Daarna tot een jaar of 16 geen andere gehad, simpelweg geen geld ervoor. Daarna een nieuwe Swatch gekocht, en zo rond m'n 18e begon het aardig los te lopen en kocht ik gemiddeld denk ik elk half jaar wel wat (vaak V&D dingen, zoals eerder gezegd door iemand anders).

Op m'n 27e eindelijk een ultieme klok, een TAG Heuer Carrera. Alle andere quartz dingen de deur uit gedaan, als je een volwassen klok hebt die zoveel waard is heb je geen zin meer om de voorgaande quartz dingetjes te dragen.

Toen heb ik een jaar lang niks gekocht, wat voor mijn doen vrij lang is 
Deze zomer ben ik hier en daar wat naar Rolex gaan kijken, maar dat valt nog buiten mijn budget. Dus ik ben voor een homage gegaan, een Steinhar GMT. Daarbij ook een tweetal NATO's besteld om gewoon eens te kijken "what the fuzz all about is"..? Allereerst viel de standaard stalen band tegen, toen de NATO erop gedaan en wow.. wat geweldig! Niet alleen hoe het eruit ziet maar ook hoe het zit/voelt, geweldig.

Anyway, sinds een jaar of 28 dus ongeveer evenveel horloges gehad (ommenabij 28), ik weet wel vrij zeker dat dit gaat minderen sinds ik veel minder geinteresseerd ben in goedkope modellen en meer in duurde horloges waar je echt lang mee kunt doen en 100% tevreden mee bent.


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

*@ Marnix Moed*: Ik heb afgelopen week een Seiko 5 sports SNZF21 aangeschaft! Deze zal ik voor mijn werk gaan gebruiken. Het is een zwarte duiker-look (tot maar 100m) klokje. Vond dat zwart weer eens wat anders als de regular stalen varianten, bovendien moet hij wel tegen kleine stootjes kunnen en versluiten mag eigenlijk ook wel. Hij was ook niet duur. Misschien wil ik nog wel de bezelinsert laten wijzigen in een met een lumedot op de 60 positie. Vind ik gewoon net iets mooier. Verder ziet het er wel leuk uit en gezien de prijs, best waard eens te kijken of dit soort automaatjes tijdens mijn werk blijven leven. Het klokje heb ik nog niet binnen al heb ik hem wel al in mijn sig gezet. Het zal niet lang meer duren voordat deze ook feitelijk in mijn bezit is!!! :-!

Groetjes,
Kevin


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hoe het begon.... Als kind was ik altijd al geinspireerd door mijn vaders Breitling en Citizens horloges. Ik kreeg altijd zijn "afdankertjes". 

Maar goed die horloges waren toch altijd zijn stijl. Hoewel ik ze altijd mooi vond wilde ik toch zelf is invloed uitoefenen op wat ik droeg.

Een jaar of 4 geleden is de verslaving pas echt begonnen. Ik wilde graag is een goed horloge om mijn "goedkope" Pulsar horloge (verjaardagskado) van 170 euro te vervangen. Ik had voor mezelf een bedrag van 500 euro als max gereserveerd. Uiteindelijk is het na een korte zoektocht toen een Tissot geworden van ruim 450 euro. De enige voorwaarden die ik vooraf gesteld had was dat het een mooi opvallend horloge zou zijn. Nou dat was gelukt in mijn ogen!

Een jaar later op een terug vlucht naar Nederland (vanuit de Dominicaanse Republiek) viel mijn oog op een Aviator watch. Ik had namelijk het jaar ervoor een mooie Tissot gekocht met een stalen band, maar een lerenband leek mij ook wel wat. Weer 170 euro met de creditcard er doorheen gejaagd :-!

Vervolgens heb ik het 2 jaar rustig aan gedaan (nog steeds een voldoen gevoel), maar het afgelopen jaar is dat toch weer veranderd. 

Een aantal maanden terug ben ik steeds geconfronteerd met het merk TW STeel en ook ik kon de weerleiding niet weerstaan. Sinds een maand of 2 ben ik nu ook de eigenaar van een TW STeel TW52 (weer 320 euro armer).

Inmiddels heb ik mij redelijk verdiept in Russische Aviator horloges en ik heb er een aantal op het oog. Dus ik denk dat de volgende aankoop niet meer lang uitblijft. Het verloop van mijn aankopen lijken helaas ook redelijk exponentieel te verlopen..

Dus als iemand een tip heeft hoe ik van deze verslaving af kom, dan hoor ik het graag !


----------

